
A thread on the disaster that is Star Citizen - LyalinDotCom
https://twitter.com/dsmart/status/1300543859307544580
======
scanny
Was there some kind of clear and detailed development plan available during
the crowd-funding?

It seems crazy that much money can go toward a project with only a high level
roadmap as a plan. It seems like these devs just got the worlds biggest piggy
bank and wasted a significant part of it due to lack of oversight. Maybe that
is too harsh, but it seems like not only is a huge amount of money gone but a
large amount of goodwill too.

I feel as though crowd funding gives captial with too little responsability on
the creators, and a better model would be some kind of investment, where
funders have some sort of control and insight. This is complete conjecture on
my part.

Maybe forcing high levels of transparency (e.g. detailed reports released over
a year) as part of the kick-starter conditions could reduce the likelyhood of
this happening agian?

~~~
colejohnson66
Kickstarter and IndieGoGo _try_ to make it clear that you’re buying into an
_idea_ that has a _possibility_ of becoming a product, but that obviously
doesn’t stop the hype train.

------
xsmasher
Some context is definitely required here - Derek Smart, a game developer
INFAMOUS for producing buggy, late, overpromised grandiose you-can-do-anything
games (think No Man's Sky if it never got fixed) is giving his take on another
overpromised grandiose you-can-do-anything game.

I'd take his assessment with a huge lick of salt, if that's what it takes to
cleanse sour grapes off of your palette.

~~~
kjs3
Wow. Derek Smart is still around. Still slinging poo 20+ years later. In the
same juvenile way. About the same things (anyone who doesn't think he's a
genius, or call him 'Doctor', or think his games aren't the pinnacle of the
craft, or is more successful than him). Still shilling a clot of games a tiny
fraction of gamers ever heard of, much less bothered to play.

They say if you say his name 3 times in a thread, he'll show up and steal your
soul. Or spew invective, non sequitur and general nonsense. Probably the
later. But he'll bury the forum in 'proof' he's right.

------
ta29
Is HN aware of the disaster that is Battlecruiser 3000?? Oh boy...

~~~
pmiller2
Wow, another Derek Smart creation? I can't wait for this one to be released
years late, and so buggy as to be unplayable.

